# An under rated Rattlesnake



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Here are a few of this evening's images of my Baja California Rattlesnakes.

Crotalus enyo enyo.

These are cute little devils, real calm and deceptive!

Female



























Male


















Yes on this last image the lens was just about touching the snakes nose!


----------



## pymn nice but dim (Oct 28, 2008)

absolutly beautiful god i wish i could get into the wild again in 07 i was with an epedition that rode the rockies from one end to the other saw so many snakes and was told we had one we had seen was a rattle snake, not that it was hard to tell but i have no idea what kind, are they atall noisey in captivity or only when fired up?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

under rated?

no, they're cool!!:2thumb:
i'd have one!

look better than these timbers here...


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

pymn nice but dim said:


> absolutly beautiful god i wish i could get into the wild again in 07 i was with an epedition that rode the rockies from one end to the other saw so many snakes and was told we had one we had seen was a rattle snake, not that it was hard to tell but i have no idea what kind, are they atall noisey in captivity or only when fired up?


My pair only ever tattle when being moved to clean out the viv!


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Superb photographs, this is a species I would keep, I have always said that there are so many species of rattlesnake that venomous keepers overlook, that’s why I’m parting with my _C. adamanteus_, to try and focus on the more less popular rattlers.

Dave


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> Superb photographs, this is a species I would keep, I have always said that there are so many species of rattlesnake that venomous keepers overlook, that’s why I’m parting with my _C. adamanteus_, to try and focus on the more less popular rattlers.
> 
> Dave


These are a nice "smaller" type and very active. They rarely refuse food and are very calm.

Whilst I was cleaning the vivs and taking photos they both just sat coiled on the bench and looked pretty relaxed, no noise other than a bit of hissing when being moved.

I'm looking forward to picking up some new rattlers later in the year!


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Great pics , and great animals mate


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Crotalus: Facts, Discussion Forum, and Encyclopedia Article
List of rattlesnake species and subspecies: Facts, Discussion Forum, and Encyclopedia Article


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

I like it's eye...

Like a cat threw it's eye up and it landed on him :gasp:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> Beautiful!


A big bonus is they are a reasonably small species!

I want more of these little rattlers


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

slippery42 said:


> A big bonus is they are a reasonably small species!
> 
> I want more of these little rattlers


 
They look sooo tempting too, I may have to see if I can sqeeze one in, lol.

What do they go for atm?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> They look sooo tempting too, I may have to see if I can sqeeze one in, lol.
> 
> What do they go for atm?


I've really no idea as I got mine from a contact abroad.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

That is a truly beautifull snake


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Gorgeous, deceptively cute little sods, I'd be too temped to hug one of the little chaps :lol2:


----------

